# Has anyone tried ARA refinery



## jacko (Nov 2, 2011)

I was thinking about sending some sterling to them it seems that noone can beat 10% has anyone ever used them and does anybody no anyone better for the price and trustworthy . I was wanting silver back in bars or rounds does anybody know what the cheapest premium on 1 once bars is i mean what kind of bars have the cheapest premium.


----------



## Grassbur (Nov 2, 2011)

jacko said:


> I was thinking about sending some sterling to them it seems that noone can beat 10% has anyone ever used them and does anybody no anyone better for the price and trustworthy . I was wanting silver back in bars or rounds does anybody know what the cheapest premium on 1 once bars is i mean what kind of bars have the cheapest premium.



Typically the best you find on bars and rounds is $2 over spot in a commercial setting. You might be able to get more on Ebay ( Or wait until Silver goes back up)

Are you wanting your Sterling refined into .999 or just a lot of .925 bars?


----------



## element47 (Nov 2, 2011)

You are asking two separate questions. You're asking 1: Which is the highest yielding refinery and 2: Where is the cheapest place to buy ingots/rounds/bars. 
*You absolutely must realize that refining silver and selling finished silver are two completely separate avenues of business.* 

The cheapest place to buy silver of almost any kind is tulving.com 
Ugly website, sometimes surly crew, but outstanding service in terms of delivery and execution of orders. 
They usually pay freight. The problem with tulving is that they have very stiff minimum orders. Probably 500 oz silver. 

APMEX is also very good WHEN THEY HAVE A SALE........otherwise, not that great. 
$25 freight = unavoidable
$1 over spot on rounds and sometimes bars. But only on sale. 
Sign up on their site and get notices of their sales. 

Most of the time, generic rounds are about $1.50-$1.80 per oz over spot.
Eagles and Maples Leafs are usually about $3.50; sometimes on sale they can be had for $2.25 over spot....that's on sale at tulving, with big minimum order.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 3, 2011)

I would pick someone else besides ARA where it me. Their customer service is lacking in many areas.


----------



## kadriver (Nov 3, 2011)

I have used ARA for about a year now. They have been pretty good to me. dealing with them was like getting a breath of fresh air after dealing with some of these other places out there.

However, I agree with you. Their customer service is a bit lacking.

They have always treated me with kindness though, and I was willing to overlook the customer service thing because I always got paid promptly and consistantly.

To me, they are the best refiner that I have come across in terms of consistant payout. But I have only delt with three total including ARA.

kadriver


----------

